# WW1 Hull Trawlers



## john52 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all, I am looking for somw info as to whether a relatice who was a trawler skipper may have been invoved in the 1st world war. I have found a site which shows trawler losses but don't know which, if any my relative was on. Can anyone point me in the right direction so I can look for Tom Craft who I believed worked out of Hull. I believed he died in 1918, and would like to know if it was related to WW1. Many thanks, John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, John.
Have you tried the Hull fishing vessel crew lists?
http://prismdata.hullcc.gov.uk:8080/DServe/crewlists.html
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## john52 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for this. I have found the ship EUREKA H373. He isn't the skipper but may well have taken over at a later day. I now just need to find out if the ship was involved in anyway in WW1. Many thanks again. John


----------

